# Button popups are all "show original size"



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I just noticed this morning that in Firefox 4 (just for a reference point) that all 3 buttons in the bottom left, Quote, multi-quote, and New Reply have a popup comment that says "show original size"

Even "edit" does it on my own posts.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

dianebrat said:


> I just noticed this morning that in Firefox 4 (just for a reference point) that all 3 buttons in the bottom left, Quote, multi-quote, and New Reply have a popup comment that says "show original size"
> 
> Even "edit" does it on my own posts.


They look fine to me and have never been on the left.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> They look fine to me and have never been on the left.


whoops, that whole "left, right" thing, 
but still, the 3 buttons all have a mouse popup description, and the description for all three is "show original size"

They look fine, they work fine, but if you mouse hover over them you get the description of "show original size"


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm using FF & get the correct text when hovering over them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm using FF & get the correct text when hovering over them.


Let me test another PC today on FF and see what it says, this is just weird.


----------

